# CPC-A Seeking for a position in NYC area



## tanyapeguero1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello:

I am a 2012 graduate from the Roxbury Institute for Medical Management with a certificate in Medical Coding and Billing. I've graduated with honors and have passed my CPC exam.

I am highly motivated and eager to use the training recieved. I enjoy the challenge, want to further develop my skills, and would like to have an opportunity to grow in the field of Health Information Management.

I have over 4 years experience in HIM/ROI.

If you have any opportunities available, please contact me at tanya_peguero@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## Gwen Altschul (May 30, 2013)

Hi,
Are you still looking for a coding position in NYC?  If so, please post resume or send to me @ gwen@mmsppm.com
thx


----------

